# butterfly bands for 3/8 steel?



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

I have been shooting mostly an archery style draw and would like to try some full butterfly shooting. What taper and length would you reccomend for 3/8 steel at about a 64 inch draw length using tbg?

Thanks, Ethan


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Try this.

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

U don't need much for 3/8 especially for target shooting I'd say start at 5/8 to 4/8 at 12 inches and see where that takes u


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I've had good luck with a theraband gold taper similar to what Luck over skill uses.

Twelve inches tapered from 5/8 to 3/8. I bet 5/8 to 1/2 would give better band life with little or no noticeable change in draw weight. My draw length is 60 inches.

Butterfly is addictive!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reccomendations guys. I made up a bandset using that taper this morning and did a little shooting. I am still rather bad at shooting/releasing consistently this way but the bandset is pushing the 3/8 really well. Now I just need to practice!


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

hello, i love your site and all its content. I’m looking to take a dip into the waters of slingshot hunting with some 9.5mm-11mm i have been shooting target with some 7mm ammo for a few months with some black theraband .38mm bands tapered 20mm-15mm at 30cm long. which works well however the .38mm bands don’t throw as hard or last as long with the 9.5-11mm ammo. do you have any suggestions? also i don’t want to double up my bands. any assistance is greatly appreciated.
I’m trying to send 9.5-11mm downrange at around 280 and up can you suggest a thickness (.50-.65mm) and band taper that will help?


----------

